# Stolen smoker from NE Philadelphia



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 13, 2017)

This makes me sick! Some scum bag stole the smoker from fat jacks BBQ in North east Philadelphia.This place is a great and the owner is an outstanding guy. This place is one of the reasons I got into smoking. If any anyone sees the smoker or hears anything please contact your local authorities. This is someone's living stolen away from them!













Message_1486824148005.jpg



__ chokeonoursmoke
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## d9t2s523 (Feb 13, 2017)

That is just messed up! Words getting spread!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2017)

Keep an eye on the local CL.

I would imagine a smoker that big will be a little hard to sell.

And it certainly would stand out & be readily recognized.

Sure hope they find it!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2017)

Man some people have no respect stealing a mans lively hood is dirt low and some. Hope it's found and the dirt balls that took it as well.

Warren


----------



## seenred (Feb 13, 2017)

Sure hope the authorities recover that rig...really nice pit!  For the thieves, somebody get a rope!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 13, 2017)

D9t2s523 said:


> That is just messed up! Words getting spread!



Thanks so much!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Keep an eye on the local CL.
> I would imagine a smoker that big will be a little hard to sell.
> And it certainly would stand out & be readily recognized.
> 
> ...



Thanks Al, I hope they find it soon and find the dirt bags who took it!


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 13, 2017)

"This place is a great and the owner is an outstanding guy."

Second that. He puts out some tasty Q with friendly table side chat. Maybe the scrap yards will turn something up. They've (scrapper's) been stealing everything else thats even nailed down. Know some people in the food business, words out.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

That really sucks.... Especially when it's someones Livelyhood. I agree, Get a ROPE!!!! It seems the last couple years there is nothing these types will stop at, Crimes get bigger and more brazen..... I sure hope he gets it back.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2017)

I've never had the pleasure of any of Fat Jack's BBQ, but that really does suck to have his livelihood stolen!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a perfect little corner in hell, just awaiting the perps.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Before that, hoping that they get a nice long stay in the Iron Bar Motel--with a new boyfriend named Bubba.

Cretins.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 13, 2017)

Are we being forced to start installing  GPS locators on our smokers just to keep an eye on them?    What a shame.  Hope it gets returned.


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 13, 2017)

$30k and two tons













Screenshot_2017-02-13-13-11-46.png



__ wimpy69
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 13, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> $30k and two tons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for adding a picture! Great camaraderie here. Thanks All!


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anything for a local guy. Outside of downtown philly there isn't many q joints worth talking about. Not one person i've recommended go there has had a bad experience.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> Anything for a local guy.* Outside of downtown philly there isn't many q joints worth talking about.* Not one person i've recommended go there has had a bad experience.


Aint that the Truth!!!

Bear


----------



## pilch (Feb 14, 2017)

I simply can not believe that some low life would steal another's lively hood.

With something as large as this and recognisable as this they would have to park it up out of sight and then WHAT?.

I'm no detective but I'd put money on it being a professional job by a rival company/smokehouse.

Go get'm guys.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Pilch said:


> I simply can not believe that some low life would steal another's lively hood.
> 
> With something as large as this and recognisable as this they would have to park it up out of sight and then WHAT?.
> 
> ...


More likely that some crackheads have already chopped it and sold the scrap metal...someone earlier said that even if it's bolted down, everything is disappearing, cut up, and sold.  Dunno of too many barbecue competitors who'd stoop to these depths:  it would surprise me, but I may be wrong.


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 14, 2017)

3 meals a day in an air conditioned room is to good of treatment for the likes of this...but hope they get caught.


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2017)

That really sucks! You know I am a photographer and a friend of mine was loading his car after a wedding and some ahole stole his cameras with all the files from the wedding!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pilch (Feb 14, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> More likely that some crackheads have already chopped it and sold the scrap metal...someone earlier said that even if it's bolted down, everything is disappearing, cut up, and sold.  Dunno of too many barbecue competitors who'd stoop to these depths:  it would surprise me, but I may be wrong.


Yeah I'm hearing ya Gr0uch0, I make a bit of shine, or as we call it "nectar of the Gods", and some low life decided my nectar was better than none and helped themselves. That sorta got under this old farts skin a bit so I decided to teach them a lesson. I set them up nicely with a beautiful whisky bottle 2/3 full of nectar and a few additives that I don't add to anything I drink, haven't lost a drop since.

As they say down here, "don't mess with age, it has wisdom".

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Good on you, Pilch:  gotta do what you've gotta do.  Had a jackwagon at work who was notorious for rifling the refrigerator to see what others had brought in and would eat it.  Mine for a period of time turned up missing, until I got some habenero peppers, dried and ground them, and put a very healthy quantity in my "lunch".  Didn't see him ingest it, or the aftermath, but several folks were laughing hysterically as the village idiot tried to squelch the flames.

I like your quote about age, too.  to that end, I don't get mad, I don't get even:  I just win.


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 17, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> More likely that some crackheads have already chopped it and sold the scrap metal...someone earlier said that even if it's bolted down, everything is disappearing, cut up, and sold.  Dunno of too many barbecue competitors who'd stoop to these depths:  it would surprise me, but I may be wrong.


 if they found it cut up for scrap. That be heartbreaking!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 17, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Good on you, Pilch:  gotta do what you've gotta do.  Had a jackwagon at work who was notorious for rifling the refrigerator to see what others had brought in and would eat it.  Mine for a period of time turned up missing, until I got some habenero peppers, dried and ground them, and put a very healthy quantity in my "lunch".  Didn't see him ingest it, or the aftermath, but several folks were laughing hysterically as the village idiot tried to squelch the flames.
> 
> I like your quote about age, too.  to that end, I don't get mad, I don't get even:  I just win.


 I like your style![emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey on brighter note. Anyone smoking this holiday weekend? Love to hear and see some pictures!


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 9, 2017)

Smoker recovered.
More to follow pending police info release.


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Mar 9, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> Smoker recovered.
> More to follow pending police info release.



Great to here!!!!


----------

